# Porch party for adults??



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Do you guys ever invite adults up on the porch to look around? I know lots of you give out soda cans and small bags of chips...what else can I do to encourage them to slow down & look at my stuff?? Lots of people WILL stop & chat..just neeed "bait" ideas...


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

My primary display is in the side yard, on a hill. I invite anyone to come up. I'm planning a get together on Saturday, hanging out in the display, drinking with friends. This year, I created images for signs to post in the yard, leading to the house. I had them printed at Sams Club - poster size.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Sams Club PRINTS!?? WTH?


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Down the road a bit the house was famous for it's free flowing beer tap, and Ghost Plinko. As we know, Plinko is a game on the tv game show The Price is Right where you drop a large chip down a board, and it plinks against pegs until it lands in some slot on the bottom. They made a board about 4' tall, 2' wide, used nails as the pegs, and painted it up with a ghost on the front.

Each slot on the bottom was labeled, beer, shot of tequila, shot of jegermeister, beer, and water (nobody wanted that).


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I set up a table on the driveway and put out a little buffet of savory and sweet treats, refreshments and have the firepit going. Tots and parents alike will stop, grab something and have a little chat... the kids usually run off to the next house, but the parents do seem to enjoy it!


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

I find that the parents will just hang out and look at our display with their kids and chat about it then that leads to more chatting. I'll give beer to people I know from the hood, it's nothing special but we have a good time.


----------



## wheussmann (Sep 30, 2010)

I hand out black silk roses to mom of the tot'ers... it catches em off guard and they stay and look at the display.

you can get em off season for .30 to .50 a rose during haunting season at discount craft stores.. price doubles or triples..... I go thru about 100.00 bucks in roses but it is worth it to see the look and enjoyment when they take the time to enjoy the haunt to...

to the Fathers, one of my buxum vollenteers is just enough to get them to stay. (college girls who help on the yard haunt..) so no cost for them Fathers are easy.lol!!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

I give out adult treats to adults cold beer, large bars to the ones who actually worked on the tots costume but I also force them to walk through the display and orient the display to the path. One way in with one way out both being a minimal of 48" wide so there are no road blocks


----------

